

Jobs-To-Be-Done  - daslee1969
http://daslee.me/Jobs-To-Be-Done

======
dbyrd
Let's assume for a second that Christensen is right and that the best products
are just trying to help consumers do what they're already trying to with some
other product. If that's the case, why does the consumer start trying to do
something in the first place?

Can't there also be disruptive companies that create new technology that help
consumers do something they had never tried to do before? or are all consumer
aspirations decedents of a singular, universal desire?

~~~
daslee1969
Really good point. Christensen was always interested in finding causality in
disruption, innovation. It's easy to look back in hindsight and say that X
product tapped into a certain fundamental need but maybe in fact it helped
them do something they never tried before.

Short answer - I dont know!

------
_pius
I also highly recommend Christensen's 2010 followup HBS article, "Integrating
Around the Job to be Done." [http://hbr.org/product/integrating-around-the-
job-to-be-done...](http://hbr.org/product/integrating-around-the-job-to-be-
done-module-note/an/611004-PDF-ENG)

